# EOS 60D Availability



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 19, 2010)

```
<p><strong>Brief Info

<span style="font-weight: normal;">According to an unnamed inventory system, the EOS 60D will be available on September 22, 2010.</span></strong></p>
<p>Still waiting on pricing.</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r </strong></p>
<p class="facebook"><a href="http://www.facebook.com/share.php?u=http://www.canonrumors.com/2010/08/eos-60d-availability/" target="_blank" title="Share on Facebook">Share on Facebook</a></p>
```


----------



## wuschba (Aug 19, 2010)

What exactly does "available" mean?  In Japan? USA? Europe? Worldwide? Can we learn anything from past rollouts?


----------



## Jan (Aug 20, 2010)

I remember it took quite long that the 5DMkII was really available. But maybe Canon calculated the demand of the market better for the 60D (not that easy for the first plastic-xxD with articulating screen ).


----------



## hoktar (Aug 20, 2010)

Seriously, you don't really think they don't calculate that? They always do, the same like Apple does. It's all marketing. They know exactly what they are doing. Just think about Apple and their "shortages" with delivery and Steve Jobs announcing each and every time they sell something new, how fast it is not availlable anymore because their product is so damn awesome.....


----------



## Peerke (Aug 20, 2010)

Nice to know when it is available. Anyone knows what the specs are?


----------



## hoktar (Aug 20, 2010)

That's true, really interesting that 6 days before announcement there still are absolutely no specs availlable. All we have heared till now was pure speculation.


----------



## Aputure (Aug 20, 2010)

Wondering if I should unload the 50D now in order to get a better price...which would mean waiting a month until I can get one of these babies. At least HK usually gets camera bodies earlier than the rest of the world...


----------



## Jan (Aug 20, 2010)

Peerke said:


> Nice to know when it is available. Anyone knows what the specs are?


Yeah... anyone...?

Nobody???


----------



## Daviii (Aug 20, 2010)

Jan said:


> I remember it took quite long that the 5DMkII was really available. But maybe Canon calculated the demand of the market better for the 60D (not that easy for the first plastic-xxD with articulating screen ).



50D was announced on August the 26th of 2008 (Please note the date ) and was delivered to the stores on October the 6th in the USA. Early November was fully available in the average european store.

I don't think there's gonna be much supply problem with this camera. 5DMkII was a different case, because production is WAY lower. If you look for the highest end, problems are much worse. Just try to buy a nikon D3s : 

This kind of camera sell like hotcakes, so production has higher volumes, and therefore has normally no major shortages. Specially if they use 550D/7D technology on this one which is likely.


----------



## Jan (Aug 20, 2010)

Daviii said:


> Jan said:
> 
> 
> > I remember it took quite long that the 5DMkII was really available. But maybe Canon calculated the demand of the market better for the 60D (not that easy for the first plastic-xxD with articulating screen ).
> ...


You're probably right. 
I don't care that much about when the cam is available but I'm really interested in the official announcement!


----------



## Stuart (Aug 20, 2010)

Yeah Spec's will make or break it, but i'm not that hopeful.
I reckon from rumours so far:

60D for about Â£1000 RRP - :-(
APS-c with same 100-12800 ISO and 18 MPx.
9 cross type AF 
4 fps as 7D has 8FPS :-( 
Plastic body - not personally too bothered but not cool to say it's plastic.
HD video as 7D with DIGIC 4
3" flip screen
So whats potentially good over the 550D - more AF points and a flip screen - saves me lying down for a shot and using manual focus quite so often.

I hope its not true but I expect such a spec is designed to push us frustratedly into buying a 7D mk1.


----------



## CameraAddict (Aug 20, 2010)

Stuart said:


> Yeah Spec's will make or break it, but i'm not that hopeful.
> I reckon from rumours so far:
> 
> 60D for about Â£1000 RRP - :-(
> ...




It will have at least 6 fps, given that the 50D does.


----------



## xyzzy (Aug 20, 2010)

I think it is pretty dumb of Canon to release a new camera when the nothern hemisphere (where the most sales are going to be made) is entering Autumn/Winter. 

I won't be even considering one now until next spring...hopefully by which time the prices have decreased to an acceptable level. If they had released it early spring, I would have taken the hit and probably bought it full/introductory price.

Just my thought.


----------



## J (Aug 20, 2010)

xyzzy said:


> I think it is pretty dumb of Canon to release a new camera when the nothern hemisphere (where the most sales are going to be made) is entering Autumn/Winter.



So all of a sudden Christmas doesn't count?

Introducing early gives Canon wiggle room if there's a manufacturing problem, something that would happen behind the scenes. This also makes things easier on retailers, who are busy enough during the holiday season to worry about having to launch a new product too.


----------



## xyzzy (Aug 20, 2010)

J said:


> xyzzy said:
> 
> 
> > I think it is pretty dumb of Canon to release a new camera when the nothern hemisphere (where the most sales are going to be made) is entering Autumn/Winter.
> ...




When was the last time someone bought you an Â£800 camera for Xmas? Or for that matter waited for Xmas to buy yourself an Â£800 camera?

Your 2nd statement makes no sense, spring is after the festive season.


----------



## kubelik (Aug 20, 2010)

xyzzy, J's point is valid: christmas is a huge time for sales and is exactly what a late summer announcement + fall release is aimed at.

whether or not you personally would consider buying a $1100 camera as a christmas present is largely irrelevant to whether or not there are lots of other people out there who would consider buying a $1100 camera as a christmas present (and believe me, they're out there). also, post-christmas sales are big from people who get gift cards or cash and use that to finally get the camera they've been waiting for all along

ever see car commercials during the holidays? where the wife wakes up to a mercedes on the driveway with a big red ribbon? makes buying a christmas camera seem a lot less ludicrous


----------



## J (Aug 20, 2010)

My point about making things easy on retailers was that every time a big new product comes out, certain things happen at the store level. Salespeople need to be trained, initial orders need to be tracked, promotional materials need to be distributed, ads need to be arranged and a lot other small hand-holdy details need to be addressed. You can lose a lot of sales from pissing off a "normal" customer--like if you missed an advertised launch date. Can't sell what you don't have. It's best to launch at a slow time when retailers have the manpower to spare, like right before the holiday season.

And personally, I purchase cameras during sales and rebate periods.

Oh! Both happen to be present during Christmas! Who'd have guessed?


----------



## CameraAddict (Aug 21, 2010)

> When was the last time someone bought you an Â£800 camera for Xmas? Or for that matter waited for Xmas to buy yourself an Â£800 camera?
> 
> Your 2nd statement makes no sense, spring is after the festive season.



My spouse and I often buy one another $1000+ gifts and I'm certain without a doubt that many people do the same. I suspect that's why stores stock up on large dollar items at Christmas..... (Of course, there are years when we decide not to exchange gifts with each other. It all works out).

I also know many people who use either their birthday or Christmas as an excuse to treat themselves to something good.

I'm not sure why you consider that potential behavior so far-fetched.


----------



## roger (Aug 21, 2010)

Just one question: Will 60D have Digiv 5? Judging from the fps of 550D and 7D, Digic 4 probably can't make more than 4fps at 18MP, right? But that's too slow for a XXD. I mean, even 20D had 5fps.

So it looks like 60D has to have Digic 5. But will it?


----------



## J (Aug 21, 2010)

Last times there were sounds of Digic 5 was 7D then 1D4. Canon is getting a lot of mileage out of 4; it must have been quite a solid design.

I'm thinking 60D is more 4; I don't expect the camera to do anything beyond what Canon has already released. 1Ds4 as the first 5 is my guess--a new processor to match a new cutting-edge sensor. Perhaps updated to be programmable even?


----------



## roger (Aug 21, 2010)

J said:


> Last times there were sounds of Digic 5 was 7D then 1D4. Canon is getting a lot of mileage out of 4; it must have been quite a solid design.
> 
> I'm thinking 60D is more 4; I don't expect the camera to do anything beyond what Canon has already released. 1Ds4 as the first 5 is my guess--a new processor to match a new cutting-edge sensor. Perhaps updated to be programmable even?



Maybe you're right. Now that I consider 50D, which is 15MP at 6.3fps, so Digic 4 can do at least 18MP at 5.3fps for 60D. Not great, but enough for me.


----------



## pedro (Aug 21, 2010)

"Maybe you're right. Now that I consider 50D, which is 15MP at 6.3fps, so Digic 4 can do at least 18MP at 5.3fps for 60D. Not great, but enough for me."


Isn't the 5DII's working at this pace more or less...ok, it's FF but quite a few people are willing to pay almost 2.5x more for a body equipped with that same processor... Digic V on a 1DIV makes sense...


----------



## ELK (Aug 21, 2010)

roger said:


> J said:
> 
> 
> > Last times there were sounds of Digic 5 was 7D then 1D4. Canon is getting a lot of mileage out of 4; it must have been quite a solid design.
> ...



Another version is also possible. Most often camera companies introduce interesting new features/processors first on lower level DSLRs, even on compacts ad only then after "real-time" testing they bring these features onto higher grade bodies. My point is that most probably 60D has several features which are same or even better than 7D (say 19 AF points - same, Digic 5 - better), therefore they deliberately make 60D feel amateurish in other aspects - for example plastic body and swivel screen. By doing this they won't hurt 7D sales much, until 8D comes with features same and better than 60D. Actually that's one of the reasons that body release cycles are shifted so that the neighbour bodies are introduced about 6 moths after each other (like T1i, 7D, T2i, 60D then T3i, 8D, T4i, 70D etc). 

I would really hope that Canon splits XXD series into two: XXDv - video oriented (hope it's 60Dv which comes 26th August) and XXDs - stills oriented (60Ds, no swivel, high ISO, better sensor etc, say to be announced in fall). But the chances of this are zero, because Canon would have to put too much effort for such artificial subdivision and the benefits of this in terms of sales are really questionable. So if my hopes won't come true, then it means that at least in semi-pro and lower grade bodies Canon, in contrast to Nikon, does not put much efforts to make these PHOTOGRAPHICALLY better. Pity.


----------



## hoktar (Aug 22, 2010)

Stuart said:


> Yeah Spec's will make or break it, but i'm not that hopeful.
> I reckon from rumours so far:
> 
> 60D for about Â£1000 RRP - :-(
> ...



Lol, wtf, Seriously?
This would never sell, I mean who spends an extra 300-400 for just 0,5fps more and a flip screen Ã´_O

The 60D must definitely have at least 6fps and I am sure it will.
I really hoped for a DIGIC-V but by now I doubt it very much. It's really easy for Canon. Just add the flip screen and they have a "great new feature" an don't have to think of something really usefull. Don't get me wrong, I am shooting Macro and the flipscreen is coming in handy for that but come on, that's not what we all waited for....


----------



## J (Aug 22, 2010)

ELK said:


> Most often camera companies introduce interesting new features/processors first on lower level DSLRs, even on compacts ad only then after "real-time" testing they bring these features onto higher grade bodies.



There is some truth to this. Canon's first IS lens was the consumer-grade 75-300mm. The 70-200 L's didn't get that upgrade until 6 years later. Also, the defunct camera feature eye-control focus was steadily working its way upward in the EOS line as well, stopping just short of the professional 1-series.

I will admit that the long life of the 50D (the longest reign as a current xxD so far) can imply that there's some serious development going on for the 60D. But it could have also been the 7D stealing development resources.

More recently though, Canon introduced video on the 5D2, which while not a 1-series, is certainly more on the professional side, if only because of the cost.

My personal wish list contains a flip screen (I don't like kissing the ground) and a flash commander. If the 60D includes both, I'm getting it. Though if the 1Ds5 turns out to be programmable, maybe I'll just wait for a 70D.  My current camera still works after all...


----------



## Daviii (Aug 23, 2010)

xyzzy said:


> J said:
> 
> 
> > xyzzy said:
> ...



40D, 50D, 7D, 5DMk2 and 1DsMkIII were *all* announced between the last week of August and the first week of September so I personally find hardly surprising the dates for the 60D, and of course, being empirically demonstrated, no mistake at all


----------



## CameraAddict (Aug 25, 2010)

Costco is down to 2 Canon SLR cameras. This is the first time I've seen them have fewer than 7 SLRs available for sale since I started following their SLRs back in November 2009. 

Something is about to happen, I think, sooner than September 22....


----------

